
A DOS JavaScript Canvas with Sound - mariuz
https://github.com/SuperIlu/DOjS
======
diegoperini
Really impressive, kudos to the authors!

What are some possible use cases for this tech aside from learning these
ancient platforms in a modern environment?

~~~
jacobush
A low impact, reliable virtual machine with a fixed spec. Sounds like a
Silverlight killer. Maybe I should do all web programming in that thing
instead of React or whatever is the fancy of the day.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Thanks to things like DOSBox, targeting DOS ensures your applications will run
on almost any platform.

------
hansor
This seems great!

I just got some ancient laptop (386SX, 1.5MB RAM) running windows 3.11, and I
was trying to find some modern programming launguage to hack on it. This seems
perfect (as there are no modern C++11 compiler avalible for DOS[newest djgpp
doesn't work properly at least in DOSBOX], no Python 3, no Java etc.

ps. Why there is 4MB requriment? Will it work with enough swap space?

~~~
DanielMonteiro
I recommend you to look here: [https://github.com/andrewwutw/build-
djgpp](https://github.com/andrewwutw/build-djgpp) and
[https://github.com/tkchia/gcc-ia16](https://github.com/tkchia/gcc-ia16)

Using that DJGPP toolchain, I've have developed some DOS games in the last
couple of years (one of those, using C++14 and EASTL, no less!).

~~~
hansor
Thank you.

Did you develop those games ON the DOS machine as well or just cross compile?
I would love to see your games.

Does that gcc-ia16 works on 386SX (non 64bit CPU)?

"""These FreeDOS packages do not contain support for C++ or link-time
optimization (LTO)."""

So there is working C++14 compiler able to run under DOS or not?

------
raldi
No screenshots? :(

~~~
simlevesque
This needs a video.

~~~
hansor
[https://twitter.com/tunguska82/status/1228713076607922176](https://twitter.com/tunguska82/status/1228713076607922176)

